# yellow pages.



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I was reading about yellow pages stock in the investing section of the forum,i was wondering how many of the members here use the yellow pages still,do you reach for it say when you might need a plumber ect?or do most here go online when looking for services?I was wondering if its even smart for a business to exclude it and just foucus on advertising via web,websites ect,but my gut says boomers still use it?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Most boomer I know have even discovered the internet

Thread on yellow pages http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=7119


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't even remember the last time I used the Yellow Pages, but it was probably close to ten years ago. I know that for the past few years, I've put it directly into the recycling box when it was delivered.


----------



## alphatrader2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

donald said:


> I was reading about yellow pages stock in the investing section of the forum,i was wondering how many of the members here use the yellow pages still,do you reach for it say when you might need a plumber ect?or do most here go online when looking for services?I was wondering if its even smart for a business to exclude it and just foucus on advertising via web,websites ect,but my gut says boomers still use it?


This stock reminds me of AT&T in late 90s where their long distance business start dying. We know what happened to that story.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

The Yellow pages still has its place.

The internet is a great tool to find a business... when you know the name of the business you're looking for. 

On the other hand, if you don't know the name, then searching on the internet can be a huge waste of time.

For example, if I wanted to find a home cleaner I could:
a) go with one of the big names.
b) spend an hour or more combing through Kijiji for a suitable advertisement.
c) open up the Yellow pages and find a number of cleaners working in my neighborhood in about 4-5 minutes.

This example pretty much holds true any time you're interested in finding a small, non-franchised business.

That said. I would never buy Yellow pages stock. There is no question the internet will continue to erode their buisiness.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

You're all missing the point. When you do google searches for business names, the corresponding yellow pages listing appears in the listings, along with address and some other details. Many smaller companies do not have their own website and those that do are often NOT up to date. 

White pages listings are equally useful and also show up in google searches.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Your right royal mail,it is tied to google searches,its just interesting how everything has moved to the web rapidly when you think about it....everything in print is rapidly dying,everything is done now via tech.

I know for myself,i dont even read anything other than from the internet,even the news paper business has been killed,most people have there mourning coffee over there labtop now,heck i have full out conversations with friends of mine via text msg,and we dont even bat a eye when conversing that way,ive had business done through text msg,ive never meet clients before only conversed on the phone and done everything via email,and thats there choosing.

Its kinda sad actualy how cold and automative society is,im way off topic here,people are even getting replaced by tech,ive been out and sat with a group of people and everyone has there head down in there phone,basiclly get together but not even focus on "live conversation"and thats not rare.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

<off topic>

Hi Donald, all very valid (albeit off topic but it's your thread lol) points which I agree with. The trouble is that people are so friggin' attached to this mobile e-waste now that it's so difficult to schedule things with people in person now. Even phone calls are highly irritating as people keep walking around and doing all sorts of things when they're on the phone. Heaven forbid someone would sit in one place, turn off the TVs and computers, and have a focused, live conversation with a friend. So many people have allowed the communications technology to control them, and they don't even realize it. If you point it out to them, they become indignant, say "sorry" and continue pecking away with their head down. They have no concept of how rude they are.

</off topic>


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Multi-tasking seems to be the norm for many activities now. There a few places were it is taboo: in church, in bed...

We use the Yellow Pages once in a while. We get two delivered every year, one from YP and one from Telus.

We also find that mnay of the small inexpensive local service providers still use YP and not Google or the internet.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Using the yellow pages never entires my mind any more. It just sits in the "Yellow Pages" drawer until the new one arrives and it's time to recycle it.

Google & Google Places has made it a dinosaur I wonder why people still spend money to be in it.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> You're all missing the point. When you do google searches for business names, the corresponding yellow pages listing appears in the listings, along with address and some other details. Many smaller companies do not have their own website and those that do are often NOT up to date.
> 
> White pages listings are equally useful and also show up in google searches.


Actually you're missing the point! Most companies have realized by now that they don't have to pay Yellow Pages, you can add yourself to Google Maps/Places for free! Just click on "add your business to Google"

As far as people on e-waste and unable to carry a conversation, not everybody can multi-task and most people don't even want to talk to you unless in person. There was a study that most people only really keep in touch with about 5 people, and the rest most people prefer to text/email short messages. I wish more businesses would accept text/email and move on from voice/fax. Do you know how annoying it is when there's a line up of customers and the rep is answering the phone?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

The City of Seattle in the US is the first city in North America to give residents an opt-out for receiving the Yellow pages. Most people just toss them in the recycling bin, and recycling all those yellow pages costs city taxpayers more than $300,000/year.

If the Yellow Pages ignores people's requests to stop receiving the book, the city fines them $125 per book delivered.

I have a feeling this idea will catch on.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Garbage cans here have a RFID chip or something and you pay per use of garbage collection. People actually use recycling that way and avoid useless books etc. People respond to the simplest of incentives


----------



## Hewlet (Oct 11, 2011)

mode3sour said:


> Actually you're missing the point! Most companies have realized by now that they don't have to pay Yellow Pages, you can add yourself to Google Maps/Places for free! Just click on "add your business to Google"
> 
> As far as people on e-waste and unable to carry a conversation, not everybody can multi-task and most people don't even want to talk to you unless in person. There was a study that most people only really keep in touch with about 5 people, and the rest most people prefer to text/email short messages. I wish more businesses would accept text/email and move on from voice/fax. Do you know how annoying it is when there's a line up of customers and the rep is answering the phone?


Yeah, things are getting simpler. In the old days, a simple yellow pages ad (or even just a basic listing) was all the marketing.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I see it the other way,things are more complicated now with advertising.
Now you have to advertise-building a website and then there is the design-facebook-where are you placed in google ect.

@ one thing is for sure,now matter what happens in advertising via tech the one thing that will never change is good old fashion word of mouth.thank god for that.

Easier for the consumer harder and more challenging for the advertisers.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

Tech has absolutely changed word-of-mouth. Only it's called "Twitter" and "Facebook"


----------

